
A World Without Wi-Fi Looks Possible as Unlimited Plans Catch On - ayanai
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-09/a-world-without-wi-fi-looks-possible-as-unlimited-plans-catch-on
======
bediger4000
Ha ha. This is another "National City Lines"
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_City_Lines](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_City_Lines)).
Last year, "unlimited" plans were unavailable. Now, Verizon and other members
of the LTE oligopoly are throwing unlimited plans out. Wifi disappears, and
just after that, very conveniently, so will unlimited plans. Blam! Stuck with
expensive data and we just demolished the infrastructure to support
alternatives!

